# yellows in Franklin county



## hugh (Apr 15, 2013)

We just saw a perfect dead elm in Columbus that had at least 8 babies around it. I covered the ones I saw and left them to grow. If the cool, wet weather continues this could be an exceptionally good year.


----------



## imfubar (Mar 1, 2013)

Nice to see there is a few people that understands that cool wet weather is the best (not high 70's low 60's) and that lets them grow.


----------



## shrooner (Apr 13, 2013)

you guys are right But to get the Ground to the right temp we do need thoses few warm days and Nites to Kit off the Mushroom growing. TY Jim


----------

